# Instructor opinions?



## CatNap (Jun 20, 2008)

A Goju school near me is new to the area and still not up and running, but I've been looking for Uechi schools near me and found this guy.  Anyone study with him, have any opinions?  Thanks.

www.neveskarate.com 


It's close to me so I'll probably check him out, but I'd be interested to hear from anyone who's studied with him, or knows his school.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know him personally, but he sounds authentic enough. The only thing on his website that I don't agree with is that he has it stated that the Samurai practiced karate in secret for 250 years. The samurai did not practice karate. It did not get to mainland Japan until 1920 and the Samurai were long go before that.  Perhaps he ment the Okinawan warriors for the Okinawan king.  I don't believe that the Satsuma ever practiced karate. There is no historical proof of that. Tying the Samurai with karate is a modern Japanese thing, making karate do a Budo.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jun 21, 2008)

Though my research, I found out that he is completely legitimate. You should go to his dojo, and you will probably learn a lot. Plan on a lot of hard work and sweat. Good luck.


----------



## CatNap (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you for the feedback, I appreciate your help!


----------

